# Reptile Cages



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I know this is an aquaria related forum, surely there must be some reptile keepers here? I had a business called "CANADIAN CHAMELEONS" some years ago, and have many left overs of quality items for sales. I'm currently jobless and looking, and need to move some of these items to pay overdue bills.

So if you like, please checkout my ad in it's "off topic" forum: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24425


----------

